# equipment damage thread



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

List the carnage here. 

So far I am clean. Of course I know that statement has doomed me to some serious breakage.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Mar 11, 2010)

Wrapped my derailleur around my cassette on sunday during the capital city cross. Still shifted through all ten gears. Mud was the only thing still holding it together.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sucked up a corner post, snapped the deraileur hanger and hosed the rear deraileur in the blink of an eye on my Stevens carbon cross during the weekly Wednesday CX training race. Of course since this happened on a Wednesday and I was scheduled to fly out to the USGP Planet Bike season opener on Friday morning. No problem I thought, I will call Sinclair first thing in the morning but they (the US distributor for Stevens) were out of stock but a call to Wheels Manufacturing and they saved the day although I had to have the parts sent UPS Red Label (next day air) to our hotel which made for a very expensive replacement hanger.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

derailleur hangers x 2 rolled off 2 tires and busted a dura ace rear mech. All but the tires were from training and getting little sticks where they did not belong. Expensive couple weeks. I think my mastic went bad in the can sitting in the garage for a year, the tires just rolled off 3 weeks after gluing.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Knocking on wood......


----------



## rsroka23 (Jan 24, 2010)

1 concussion. 
1 rolled tire. 
1 broken rival shifter. 
Each in a separate race.
I am due for a good race.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

my bike was brand new off the floor last week of August, a 2-day cross camp, 4 practice sessions, and 3 races later it is luckily still in one piece, but is not quite so new looking anymore


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Not sure how I double posted.....


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ouch!


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

My new SRAM bar tape got soiled and won't come clean.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mr.SBC said:


>


the same happened to me last year at jingle cross. finally fixed it recently.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Ultegra SL R/D
Ultegra chain
Alu ceramic pulleys
R/D hanger
(4) CX-Ray spokes (led to a rear wheel rebuild)










It was an expensive day!


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

1990-ish Dura Ace 8 speed hub is toast. The front tubular will be remounted no problem.


----------



## TXBDan (Sep 14, 2010)

Are SRAM Rival shift paddles ever supposed to be able to angle outward/forward beyond the brake lever?

I was trying to shift up to the big ring today in the race and it won't go so in the heat of the moment i think i heard a pop and the shift paddle was somehow inside and forward of the lever. i was like wtf. i pulled it back to its normal position and it seemed to work ok, but later in teh race it bent up again. i need to go inspect it, but i'm afraid...

ok just looked. looks like there is a little cam on a pin that blocks the shifter from going upward too far. its missing on the broken side. hrmm good thing these Rivals are rebuildable/fixable, right?


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

i ripped the rear derailleur off my backup bike after snapping the chain in half, after dropping a chain and flatting on the primary bike. sucks it was a SRAM Force rear derailleur $$$


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

bent both levers inward on Wednesday in a crash but they seem to be working fine. I don't crankt oo hard on the bolts when installing them, a trick I learned from mountian biking, so the clamp rotates before something snaps.

My shoes also finally bit the dust after over two years, but it wasn't exactly the race that did that, more like, well, two years of use. Was having to tighten the straps on my right shoe every lap. very annoying.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*I guess a flat is not so bad....*

after seeing some real damage. So far I just got a 2in nail though the tread and out the sidewall. Stan's sealed it till I got home. At least it didn't damage the rim and it came out the side just above the brakes. I'll tube it and go wear it out in practice.
View attachment 212969


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

So far I've lost my;

Dignity :blush2: 
Standing on my team :cryin: 
Reputation (that's not really true...) :lol:

Only five races in... still 10-12 races to go!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

TWB8s - you're supposed to glue the tires to the rim, before racing.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> TWB8s - you're supposed to glue the tires to the rim, before racing.


Yeah man, I've heard that's helpful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I am at a 1 to 1 ratio of races to trip to the shop. I love cross. . .


----------



## mtmcall (Sep 2, 2008)

I just built up my very first cross bike. This post is GREAT. I can't wait to trash more bikes. My wife thinks this will be easier on bikes and equip that mtn biking. I DON'T THINK SO!!


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

1 open pro
1 ritchey cross tire
2 tubes 
1 fox flux helmet
1 jersey

1 crash


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Oops... lost a cleat bolt off of one pedal. Damn thing backed out. I think I'll ditch these and get some Candy's or Mallets instead.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Creaky gave me the push so here it is. 

Coming back from the Furthermore 'Cross race in Madison the car under my Axis got a bit damaged when the guy in the lane next to me couldn't hold his line. It will be a bit more money to fix, but that's why I have insurance. Should be around $23,000 to replace it.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, didn't happen during the race, but on the drive home today my front wheel flew off the roof of my car, bounded down the freeway for a few seconds, then got slammed by a minivan...today was an expensive day. And I learned the value in not forgetting to attach my bungie cord clip on the wheel carrier.


----------



## shapelike (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Bigpikle (May 15, 2010)

105 rear mech in the gloop and horrendous amounts of long grass wrapped round everything today... BIG crash and lots of pain resulted


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

In three weeks I've:
Punctured my rear tubular with a tack
taco'd my clincher backup rear wheel for the tubular^
taco'd my road bike rear wheel, using it for cross because^

(and I only weigh 155!)

So now I'm out of rear wheels! Hopefully I can glue my new tubie in time for this weekend.... but don't have a wheel to train with... mountain bike time?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

tjanson said:


> ... mountain bike time?


maybe... or, time to learn proper bunnyhops etc.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> maybe... or, time to learn proper bunnyhops etc.


hey now, no need to judge my bunny hopping skill! I'm a great bunny hopper! 
On the first bent wheel, the rim had been bent before. I trued it as best I could but spoke tension was pretty uneven... so I guess it was a ticking time bomb. The second wheel was normal; true and even tension. "taco" is an exaggeration, but both rims ended up bent enough not reuse. Both wheels got bent after I lost traction on the rear wheel and crashed on fast off camber turns (it was hard to remember while hypoxic that clinchers at 28psi don't stick like tubulars at 23 psi).


----------



## drumbum (Oct 4, 2006)

I had an Open Pro fold on me when a sharp rock hit the rim wall on the weld point two years ago:


----------



## Joe Nation (Nov 5, 2009)

I once punctured two tubs on one training ride. The first was on a sharp piece of flint, which I replaced with the spare I was carrying (always be prepared, right?). This was about 1.5 miles into a 25 mile loop. Then about 3 miles later I came to a long slow very grassy uphill section with big hedges on both sides. Thought I heard a hissing for a second, but it went away so I carried on. A few hundred yards later, back on tarmac the hissing returned. Stopped to check, it was going down ever so slowly but I figured I might as well keep going as it's a long way to walk back to the car. Nevertheless I stopped every mile or so, then every half mile, then every quarter mile to pump it up. Called it quits when there was a handy short cut to the car park, still a two mile walk/roll.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mr. 138 cracked a frame:


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

What a great thread.


----------



## roadcx (Apr 6, 2008)

Broken seat, broken during the race on Sunday.... I am not fat, racing at 162# or so (I am 6'2")

View attachment 215426


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

You are totally fat.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> Mr. 138 cracked a frame:


dang that sucks.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Mar 11, 2010)

Why you shouldnt jump a Trek 720 multi-track. It lasted 7 races, and hitting this jump, 16 times.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ Whoah!
Hey, at least you looked good doing it! :thumbsup: 
I'm too big a puss to do the jumps.

My own tally has gone up substantially since I last jokingly posted to this thread 4 wks ago;
Last week, at the Halloween Crusade race, I bent my ZTR 355 rim out of true, broke a coupla spokes... The shop got me back up and running- but warned me "it's not 100% anymore"
Well... this week in the Orygun mud, I snapped my 105 rear der in half and managed to bend the crap outta my ZTR.
(now- rebuild or just go tubie? Any input??)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Mr.SBC said:


> Why you shouldnt jump a Trek 720 multi-track. It lasted 7 races, and hitting this jump, 16 times.


um... yeah... I know big air is fun and all... but not a good idea on those forks... expensive lesson, hope it wasn't too painful.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Mar 11, 2010)

expensive? nope. still only have $400 into the entire bike. full DA, s900 cranks, mavic ksyrium elite wheels, thomson, and the replacement 20 dollar fork. gotta love ebay and friends!


----------



## mzeffex (Dec 1, 2009)

You better have finished the race on it assuming the wheel still spun.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Mar 11, 2010)

The fork wasnt that bad after the race, I rode it to work the next day and noticed that the front brake loosened up, and the fork looked a little funny. Upon further examination, I could tell the blades were deformed. On my way home from work, just my body weight caused it to fold the rest of the way. In this picture you can kind of see how much it would deflect upon landing.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Training loops tonight...

Sheared off my 8 week old Ultegra 6700 R/D
Twisted and broke the 8 week old SRAM chain
I couldn't even find the 8 week old ceramic pulleys (going back tomorrow in the light to look), nor the inner cage of the R/D










No racing for the kid this weekend!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

singlespeeders are looking smarter and smarter


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

this is cheating, it's from this time last year, lost my brake cable on a downhill and headed for the tape. when the crowd parted realized they were standing in front of a large concrete cistern


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

duplicate post


----------



## fuzz-tone (Sep 29, 2008)

Shooley Mills: First lap of the race - fell over going 0mph on an off-camber uphill and must have accidently kicked & broken my rear brake (spooky carbon) while getting up. 
Broken rear brake = DNF

Scrambled the rest of the day to find a place to get a brakeset. Installed, adjusted and ready to rock(burn).

Rockburn: Second practice lap - snapped my chain on a pretty easy uphill section.
No spare chain = DNS

Why do I do this again?


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd post a pic of my x-rayed clavicle if I had it. Now to find out if it's getting pinned or not.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*so far*

tore the valve stem off a tire
knocked a wheel out of true on a telephone pole barrier (fixed myself)


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

I was having a mechanical free season for 17 races, then while torquing up a hill today, this:











Luckily I was able to ride it to the pit and switch bikes, but I lost my group and therefore the chance to ride for about 5 spots higher than I finished riding the rest of the race solo.


----------



## Britishbane (Mar 4, 2009)

fuzz-tone said:


> Shooley Mills: First lap of the race - fell over going 0mph on an off-camber uphill and must have accidently kicked & broken my rear brake (spooky carbon) while getting up.
> Broken rear brake = DNF
> 
> Scrambled the rest of the day to find a place to get a brakeset. Installed, adjusted and ready to rock(burn).
> ...


Hey Fuzz-tone, good to meet you even if it was under shitty circumstances. I was the dude who loaned you the POS multitool/chaintool.


----------



## mzeffex (Dec 1, 2009)

Britishbane said:


> Hey Fuzz-tone, good to meet you even if it was under shitty circumstances. I was the dude who loaned you the POS multitool/chaintool.


And I made sure that he had one, which he did thanks to you.


----------



## fuzz-tone (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks again, guys! Two new chains are on order. :thumbsup:


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

fuzz-tone said:


> Broken rear brake = DNF


Why? I've lost rear or front brakes (never both) many times and always finished. Don't think it ever affected my results by more than a place.


----------



## fuzz-tone (Sep 29, 2008)

carlosflanders said:


> Why? I've lost rear or front brakes (never both) many times and always finished. Don't think it ever affected my results by more than a place.


Hmmm. Well, when it happened I honestly didn't even consider continuing. Maybe if it'd been halfway through the last lap instead of the first, I would have been more daring.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 15, 2010)

to add to my growing list...

Rear RS10 ended up so far out of true that when I started cleaning the bike I saw it had completely rubbed off all the paint from the inside of the non-drive chainstay  The rim looks pretty crap so waiting for the LBS to give me the good or bad news about whether it has any life left in it? At least there are some good offers on wheels right now I guess. I'll also end up with a spare front so will have the opportunity to carry a different tread up front for future races!

Damn this is expensive - I am really looking at a singlespeed for next year!


----------

